# Cost of Avalon stables



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

Toblerone said:


> Hi,
> 
> have been looking at Avalon stables website but cant seem to find any prices. I was wondering if any of you had Avalon stables and how much they cost? Just looking for a rough estimate in case we decide to build


I'd called them? Then you can actually talk to someone as well and find out it the staff are nice, if you care about that sort of thing


----------



## Toblerone (Mar 7, 2011)

yeh might do but most places insist that you have to pay for someone to come out and give a quote which we dont want to do at the moment. just thought someone might be able to give an example


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

wow thats weird. I understand why you asked if they do that


----------



## Toblerone (Mar 7, 2011)

yeh. thanks for the suggestion tho


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Toblerone said:


> yeh might do but most places insist that you have to pay for someone to come out and give a quote which we dont want to do at the moment. just thought someone might be able to give an example


What! this statement confuses me....since when does a stable not just give you information over the phone or through email, about what they offer, and how much they charge...
Odd, very odd.


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

Maverick101 said:


> What! this statement confuses me....since when does a stable not just give you information over the phone or through email, about what they offer, and how much they charge...
> Odd, very odd.


seems a bit sketchy to me... I'd never board my horse at a place that didn't say to me "Come out and visit whenever you want! Take a look around, no worries!" but that's just me lol...


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Its a company that builds stables, not a boarding facility. It's Australian.

OP, I have no idea how much they charge, your best bet is to give them a ring.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ahh yes...going back and re-reading what the OP originally worte. Yes I see they were looking to build...just the way it was worded confused me.

That being said I got a quote from our company that built our barn for free (estimate was free), of course they say estimated cost, but it gives you a ball park figure...I think in the end it was 3000 over the estimated cost, but that was because we tweeked a few things along the way as they were building.


----------

